# Looking for a guard llama



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I live in Tallahassee Florida and am looking for a guard llama to live with my Nubian bucks on a 20 wooded pasture.

Anyone know of one for sale?


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Search for a llama rescue in your area, they would be able to place a llama with you specifically for your needs and situation. I've found a lot of Craigslist but there is a lot to know about llamas. There are also a lot of people who would try to sell you a problem one, like an intact/breeder male who has aggressive problems or would mount your sheep and kill them. There is a condition called berserk llama syndrome when a llama hasn't been properly taught to respect people and may try to kill you and your family. There are also diet problems with them, such as they can't be fed grains and the normal CD/T shot does not work with them. I didn't know this and bought a wonderful mini llama and when I had him gelded, the medicine to knock him down, slowed down his digestive tract and he was dead the next day and my vet does work with llamas but they have tricky digestive systems sometimes. The necropsy showed clostridium and he had a CD/T shot but it didn't work and I didn't know that they can't have grains and I did feed him cracked corn a few days before his surgery. So before you make the same mistake I did, which was a very expensive mistake, take some time and talk to a few people about them and go to a nice rescue that can help you find the perfect llama for your needs.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Great advice!


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Yes thank you for the advice. The SE llama rescue does not have any for my needs right now but they have been very helpful with advice. I did find a gelded llama that has been guarding goats and chickens from a llama breeder that the rescue says is wonderful. I will hopefully be getting Captain Morgan next week (all day trip). 










I now get to build a shelter for him and the bucks since he will not fit into the shelter that the bucks have now.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Miss our Llamas. Some of the males made great guardians, others , not so. One thing to watch for in the male is how they are raised. Now, this is a personal feeling, but comes with some sound advice from knowledgable owners. Ask how the male was raised. Many male llamas were/are ruined by people. The females can be bottle feed while hugging on them and they are fine. Males, wich some folks bottle feed because it makes them freindly fast (or out of nessesity) also talk to them and pet them. Then when they become "teens" and start looking at the girls problems arise. The look at humans as if they are a Llama, thus the spiting, attitudes and such. Males can be bottle feed, but hold the bottle, look away and ignore them. They will bond in a much safer way later. Would also check out the selinium in the soil. Llamas come from an area that is fairly rich in it. We used Ivamec for wormer. hope this helps.


----------

